# Running ROBLOX on XP NetBook?



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sure if ROBLOX will work on a NetBook with these specs;

Condition: --	Processor Type: Intel Atom
Brand: Dell	Processor Speed: 1.33 GHz
Screen Size: 10.1 inch	Processor Configuration: --
Operating System: Windows XP Home	Memory (RAM): 1 GB
Primary Drive: --	Hard Drive Capacity: 160 GB

ROBLOX needs a lot of RAM but I have heard even if you have the same amount of RAM on a NetBook as a normal Desktop it runs slower...

:normal:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Unfortunately i don't think the game will work because the proccessor speed on your netbook is too slow. 

Minimum:
Windows XP SP2
Processor: 1.6 Ghz or better.
RAM: 256MB
Video Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible Graphics card.
Internet connection.

Recommended:
2.4Ghz processor or better.
At least 512MB or RAM
NVidia 5700 or better Graphics card
DSL or better internet connection.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

So is processor speed more important than RAM? I thought if you had 556 RAM then it would be really slow.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi. Generally speaking, all requirements are very important, if your computer doesn't meet all the aspects required to play a game, then it's best to assume that it will not run it. Better safe than sorry you might say.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I also agree with Lord Sirian here, all the requirements are important and again i don't think you will run it on a netbook.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

Do any of you know where I can get a Dell Studio 1536 for around $400 other than Staples.com?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The money would be better spent on a custom build than a Dell.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If I ever got a cheap dell and I wanted to make it a gaming machine I would be swapping out most of the parts bit by bit until I had new machine. The parts will only last to the end of warranty period if your lucky.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

Where do you recommend I get a custom built?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can just order the parts online or if you have a goold local PC store. Doing some price checks would be good and if you shop around and order from a couple different places you might save some money.

Whats your budget? What do you use it for?


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

OKay, I am 13. I am trying to save up some money to get a laptop, I estimate that I will need about $400. So lets say that is my budget.

I want a fast computer that has 2 or more Ghz Processor Speed, 3-4 Gbs of RAM, and between 100 and 300 GBs or Storage space. At $400 dollars, I can get a Dell Studio for that price at Staples.com but right now they are out of stock. 

I am no pro, so I couldn't really change the parts. :l


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That type of computer does not exist, you need up your budget by $400 to a total of $800 to get a computer with what you are looking for. It won't come in a netbook.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

Go to staples.com and type Dell Studio 1536. The specs and price are good.

From staples: *currently out of stock*


> * AMD TurionTM 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology RM-70 (2.0GHz/512KB x2) processor
> * 3GB installed memory
> * 250GB hard drive
> * 8X Slot Load CD/DVD Writer (DVD+/-RW)
> ...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dell computers are the exception, as they are cheaper than others. Unfortunately, they are _not_ of high quality and can have issues with them.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You expect to game with that laptop?
It has no dedicated graphics card. All it has are Intel graphics, do not try buying a game and expect any to just work. The older games will work and ROBLOX will probably work too.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not gaming really. I just wanted to know if ROBLOX will work on it, I contacted ROBLOX and they said it would work just fine on it. I don't expect it to be super amazing. Just at least as fast as the PC desktop my family has. Its specs are slightly _lower_ then than the laptop I am looking at.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah ROBLOX should run on that laptop but not much more.


----------



## duckwit (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you saying that I won't be able to do other stuff at the same time as ROBLOX? Or that it won't be able to process anything more complex than ROBLOX?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

What i meant was that the laptop is not really good enough to power graphically intense games (newer games).


----------

